# O Środowiskach pytań kilka :P

## Pryka

Panowie mam pytanie, z Gnome robi się powoli drugie KDE :/ Czas pomyśleć nad czymś lżejszym.

Co macie do powiedzenia na temat XFCE4 nadal słynie z lekkości czy powoli dogania sąsiadów ??

Jeżeli już byście mnie przekonali to jak pozbyć się całkowicie Gnome czy programy które są już poinstalowane, i mają swoje miejsca w menu Gnome przeniosą się do menu XFCE ?

A może jeszcze inne środowisko ??

ps. Cholera dział pomyliłem sorki

----------

## przemos

Ja ze swej strony moge spokojnie polecic xfce4, ze wzgledu na swoja szybkosc, znakomity manager plikow thunar, a takze za takie gadzety jak np. thunar-volman pozwalajacy na automontowanie plyt cd, usb, itp. To jest cos co wpradzie bylo juz jakis czas w kde, gnome ale nie spotkalem sie w srodowiskach lzejszych, dlugi czas uzywalem fluxboxa, ale po jakims czasie czlowiek zapragnal rowniez wygody i to mi dalo wlasnie xfce4 przy zachowaniu duzej responsybilnosci srodowiska.

----------

## Pryka

dzięki czekam na inne opinie i rady.

piszcie też o innych środowiskach prócz KDE i Gnome

----------

## muzg

gdzie te kilka pytan??

----------

## Arfrever

Moved from Instalacja i sprzęt to Polish OTW.

----------

## mbar

środowisk to jest dokładnie trzy i pół, więc nie wiem nad czym się tu rozpisywać. rozprawkę mam walnąć czy co? nie masz siły wpisać "emerge xfce4"?

----------

## Spaulding

a ja polece fluxboxa  :Smile:  uzywam od ponad 2 lat i jestem zadowolony :]

----------

## Pryka

 *Quote:*   

> nie masz siły wpisać "emerge xfce4"?

 

nie mam czasu na zabawy i testowanie

 *Quote:*   

> gdzie te kilka pytan??

 

W pierwszym poście są a właściwie dwa

----------

## mbar

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> nie mam czasu na zabawy i testowanie

 

Trudno, zatem nam dupy nie zawracaj i poczytaj sobie pierwszy lepszy wynik z google, np. http://www.osnews.com/story.php/7002/Giving-XFce4-a-Spin/

 *CzErYnA wrote:*   

> a ja polece fluxboxa  uzywam od ponad 2 lat i jestem zadowolony :]

 

fluxbox to nie jest desktop envinronment, więc nie wiem po co ten komentarz tutaj.

----------

## rofro

po co od razu dupy

ale fakt nie powinien mówić, że mu się nie chce skoro od nas żąda jakiegoś wysiłku.

powiem że przy szybszym kompie 4Ghz nie odczuwam różnicy między gnome 2.18 a xfce4. A stabilność jest większa gnome (moje odczucia po użytkowaniu obydwu)

----------

## SlashBeast

 *mbar wrote:*   

>  *Pryka wrote:*   nie mam czasu na zabawy i testowanie 
> 
> Trudno, zatem nam dupy nie zawracaj i poczytaj sobie pierwszy lepszy wynik z google, np. http://www.osnews.com/story.php/7002/Giving-XFce4-a-Spin/
> 
>  *CzErYnA wrote:*   a ja polece fluxboxa  uzywam od ponad 2 lat i jestem zadowolony :] 
> ...

 

Fluxbox srodowiskiem nie jest, jedynie WM aczkolwiek wiele osób myśląć środowisko graficzne ma na myśli również Fluxboxa więc moim zdaniem można to wybaczyć.

----------

## matiit

e17 

jest środowiskiem i jest leciutke  :Smile: 

----------

## Poe

a e17 w koncu jest juz stable, a przynajmniej rc? bo od kilku lat nie moge sie doczekac wersji niemalze stabilnej chociaz.... uzywalem e16 przez lat kilka i bylem zadowolony, jednak brakowalo mi czegos swieżego, lepszego, padło na xfce4. świetny jest, naprawde i całkiem lekki.

----------

## mbar

 *matiqing wrote:*   

> e17 
> 
> jest środowiskiem i jest leciutke 

 

napisałem przecież trzy i pół, prawda?  :Smile: 

----------

## Yatmai

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> Panowie mam pytanie, z Gnome robi się powoli drugie KDE :/ Czas pomyśleć nad czymś lżejszym.

 

A chrzanicie panocku  :Razz:  KDE śmiga aż miło na PII400Mhz i 256 ramu  :Razz:  A że se Gnome nie radzi.... :]

----------

## Pryka

mbar a ktoś cię zmusza do odpowiadania na moje posty ?? I jakie zawracanie dupy przecież nie każe nikomu instalować na swoim kompie i testować za mnie, proszę tylko o opinię na temat środowisk z którymi mieliście styczność żebym mógł podjąć decyzję na podstawie waszych postów.

Zaczynam się mocno zastanawiać nad xfce i e17.

Yatmai KDE odpada na bank nie potrzebna mi aż taka możliwość konfiguracji i tego wszystkiego co ma w sobie KDE bo powiem szczerzę większej połowy nigdy nie używałem.

ps. ile na oko trwa kompilacja xfce4 ??? Bo z tego co pokazuje emerge to mało jest do pobrania jest ~35MB

----------

## SlashBeast

 *Pryka wrote:*   

> mbar a ktoś cię zmusza do odpowiadania na moje posty ?? I jakie zawracanie dupy przecież nie każe nikomu instalować na swoim kompie i testować za mnie, proszę tylko o opinię na temat środowisk z którymi mieliście styczność żebym mógł podjąć decyzję na podstawie waszych postów.
> 
> Zaczynam się mocno zastanawiać nad xfce i e17.
> 
> Yatmai KDE odpada na bank nie potrzebna mi aż taka możliwość konfiguracji i tego wszystkiego co ma w sobie KDE bo powiem szczerzę większej połowy nigdy nie używałem.
> ...

 

Zartujesz sobie? To zalezy od sprzetu, głównie procesora, ilosci ramu, taktowania ramu, wydajnosci dysku - wiele tego. Jak chcesz cos wybitnie lekkiego to menager okien ratpoison *szyderczy_uśmiech*

----------

## Pryka

wiem dokładnie od czego to zależy. 

Ale to nie istotne bo może mi byle kto podać ile to u niego trwało i jaki miał procesor, ja już sobie odpowiednio zawyżę lub zaniżę na oko czas kompilacji w stosunku do mojego sprzętu

----------

## mbar

krócej niż czekanie, aż ktoś ci odpowie. wyręczanie się innymi na tym forum jest niemile widziane. (trzymajcie mnie  :Rolling Eyes:  )

e17 to pomyłka.

----------

